# Is it just me or is USPS screwed up



## thewishman (Feb 19, 2016)

Trying for the last couple of hours to ship some packages and USPS won't populate any of the address in my book into the TO or even the *FROM* areas. 

Then, after trying to log in from three different browsers - it tells my my password is invalid. THEN I have to create a NEW PASSWORD according to their new rules:




Now my session is about to expire because it will not let me enter a return address or access the default setting, and will not print a label without the return address. 


Feeling a little rage-y!:at-wits-end:


----------



## thewishman (Feb 19, 2016)

Now I'm trying to calm down and get this message - in red:


Your profile is stored as an international address.
Please enter a valid domestic address.


----------



## skiprat (Feb 19, 2016)

USPS are otherwise occupied. They are currently moving some very important items from O'Hare, Chicago to Texas. 
Please do not disturb them until they complete this task !!!!:wink::biggrin:


----------



## monophoto (Feb 19, 2016)

USPS is a government agency.  They must use the lowest-bid contractor to do thinks like develop web sites.  As a result, their web site is terrible.


----------



## jeff (Feb 19, 2016)

My USPS account will not accept any form of payment. PayPal, Visa, MC, it all gets me a "unable to accept that payment type at this time". It's been like that for weeks. I abandoned it entirely for all the mug shipping and used the PayPal multi ship, which actually works WAY better for me. Unfortunately it doesn't do the international first class parcel, but I can print the customs/address label on line at USPS and go to the P.O.


----------



## Edgar (Feb 19, 2016)

I  no longer use the USPS web site. PayPal Shipping is cheaper & also easier once you get used to it. I have written a tutorial for the library today to help step you through their procedures.


----------



## MTViper (Feb 19, 2016)

Silly me, I just go to the Post Office and away it goes.  I'm old school tho.


----------



## ed4copies (Feb 19, 2016)

MTViper said:


> Silly me, I just go to the Post Office and away it goes.  I'm old school tho.



Works GREAT for ONE.

See how the people behind you react if you try to do that with ten!!


----------



## jttheclockman (Feb 19, 2016)

ed4copies said:


> MTViper said:
> 
> 
> > Silly me, I just go to the Post Office and away it goes.  I'm old school tho.
> ...




My post office has a separate line for businesses like this. Yes all those people have to wait their turn but that is the price of doing business I am thinking is their thought. They also have one of those machines where it will do all that electronically. Weighs it, prints labels and you use your charge card.


----------



## Smitty37 (Feb 19, 2016)

thewishman said:


> Trying for the last couple of hours to ship some packages and USPS won't populate any of the address in my book into the TO or even the *FROM* areas.
> 
> Then, after trying to log in from three different browsers - it tells my my password is invalid. THEN I have to create a NEW PASSWORD according to their new rules:
> 
> ...


i Don't know what kind of packages you are trying to send but USPS in one on their changes awhile back stopped accepting payment on line.  For instance, you can no longer do First Class Packages On Line and you can't do some international on line either though as Jeff indicated you can fill out and print the customs form.  You might try Stamps.com they might let you print postage from their website without selecting a monthly rate.


----------



## Smitty37 (Feb 19, 2016)

jttheclockman said:


> ed4copies said:
> 
> 
> > MTViper said:
> ...


 Well the Post Office I have to go to even if I have a printed label on the package and the postage is paid I still have to stand in line and hand it to a clerk who weighs it makes sure the postage is correct and gives me a "proof of mailing" receipt.  Fortunately I live within a half mile of my mail kiosk and can schedule a package pickup at my home every day that I need one.


----------



## Smitty37 (Feb 19, 2016)

ed4copies said:


> MTViper said:
> 
> 
> > Silly me, I just go to the Post Office and away it goes.  I'm old school tho.
> ...


And if you think that's bad, wait until you get stuck behind someone trying to buy 5 postal money orders to pay all their bills and they don't speak English and nobody at the post office speaks Outer Slobovian" or what ever language the buyer is using.  That can be good for half and hour.


----------



## tomtedesco (Feb 20, 2016)

In answer to your question, its not you.


----------

